# David Gemmell Dies



## Wolfshead (Oct 6, 2006)

David Gemmell died after a heart bypass operation in July. I heard at the time on the BBC, but seeing as there isn't a thread on here at all I figured that perhaps people in the States and elsewhere might not have heard this sad news. I am a big Gemmell fan and am saddened he won't be writing any more. 57 is far too young to die.

Fantasy writer Gemmell dies at 57

Fantasy hero Gemmell remembered


----------

